# sideways shooting with a pfs



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

I can shoot sideways with a regular fork slingshot just fine, yet I cannot seem to grasp the technique of sideways shooting with my plywood pfs yet. Some of my shots are straight and in the general direction of the target but I have been getting a lot more fork hits which has been making me hesitant, any advice will help out... p.s I had to make a plywood pfs so I won't risk damage to my "sweet midget" aha.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

first thing that comes to mind is that your probably accidently aiming your bands straight into your pfs. then perhaps forks not aligned correctly. sorry, thats all the newbish type of advice i can give, i dont really shoot my pfs sideways, i like the vertical short draw aspect of it.


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks man!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pay careful attention to what I call the "speed bump effect", explained here:

http://slingshotforum.com/videos/view-31-how-to-avoid-fork-and-hand-hits-part-2/

I will assume you are holding your fork in your left hand and drawing with your right. Your fork tips are pointing sideways to your right. Keep your right hand with the palm down toward the ground, pinching the ammo between your thumb and index finger. Cock your right hand to the side, so that your wrist is bent to the right. Release by easing your thumb away from your index finger, allowing the pouch and ammo to be dragged over the bump of the pad of your thumb. This will throw the ammo slightly to the right, away from your fork tips.

I know this probably reads as complicated, but it is not really. Just sit and try it with no tension on the bands a couple of times and you will quickly see what I mean.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## A.K-manifest (Nov 9, 2013)

thank you Charles, very helpful!


----------

